# Sennheiser PC360 mit welcher Soundkarte?



## Sigi (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Ich habe mir ein Sennheiser PC 360 gegönnt. Finde das HS echt gut, vor allem weil es riesige Ohrmuscheln hat^^

Zur Zeit betreibe ich es mit dem Onboard Sound vom ASRock Z68 Extreme4. Will aber auf eine Soundkarte umsteigen.

Von Creative hört man ja schreckliche sachen. Was gibts sonst so? 

Also ich brauch die Karte echt N U R zum zocken. Keine Musik, kein Fernsehen, nichts. Zocken...  

Was brauchts da? Wie teuer sollte so ein Ding sein? Reichen 50€ oder sollten es 150€ sein? Ist die neue Reccon 3d von Creative zu empfehlen???

Danke euch

Sigi


----------



## Diavolos (27. Oktober 2011)

Für diesen Verwendungszweck kann ich dir die Asus Xonar DG empfehlen.
Sie ist ziemlich günstig, bietet einen guten Klang und hat auch einen eingebauten Kopfhörerverstärker.


----------



## Infin1ty (27. Oktober 2011)

Am besten gar nicht das PC360 holen.
Da steckt ein 60 Euro Kopfhörer mit 5 Euro Mikro drin.


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2011)

Lies bitte mal hier und überdenke den Kauf des Sennheiser PC 360!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...karte-zu-sennheiser-pc-360-a.html#post3377421


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Lesen hilft.  


> Ich habe mir ein Sennheiser PC 360 *gegönnt*.


Er hat das Headset schon.

@ TE

Ich betreib das Headset auch an einer ASUS Xonar. Vom Klang her bin ich damit sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2011)

Das habe ich schon gelesen, aber solange es noch nicht 14 Tage bei ihm liegt, kann man ja noch dagegen steuern.


----------



## Painkiller (28. Oktober 2011)

Madz schrieb:


> Das habe ich schon gelesen, aber solange es noch nicht 14 Tage bei ihm liegt, kann man ja noch dagegen steuern.



Auch wieder wahr.  Alternativen gibt es ja auf dem Markt genug.


----------



## Madz (28. Oktober 2011)

Das Sennheiser ist beileibe kein schlechtes Produkt, aber klanglich ist es einem gleich teuren Hifi Kopfhörer so unterlegen, daß selbst relativ ungeübte Hörer sofort den gewaltigen Unterschied bemerken. Siehe den meinerseits verlinkten Thread.


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (28. Oktober 2011)

Da mag ich kurz die Frage stellen, ob Sigi "echt N U R zum zocken. Keine Musik, kein Fernsehen, nichts." einen HiFi-Kopfhörer bzw. ein äquivalentes Gerät braucht oder ob das Sennheiser 360 ihm für diesen Einsatzzweck trotz schlechteren Klanges durch andere Eigenschaften ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet.


----------



## Sigi (31. Oktober 2011)

Aloha!

Also ich hab jetzt hier soooo viel gelesen. 

Also ich glaubs vorab schon mal das ein Guter Kopfhörer besser ist als ein "Headset". Sicher sogar. 

NUR

Ich hab keine Lust auf das extra Mikro, da rum zu basteln und so....Das daugt mir gar ned! Sennheiser is vielleicht ned das beste, aba sicher ebsser als logitech zb. 

Ich hab mir nun die Asus Xonar D1 gekauft. Bin gespannt ob ich nen Unterschied feststellen kann!!!!!!!!

BTW: Ich bräuchte Sport In Ears. Fürn Ipod in der Kraftkammer. Habt ihr da auch was auf Lager (Diesmal frag ich gleich bevor ich einkauf)


----------



## Sigi (3. November 2011)

Hallo, ich nochmal!

Ich habe gestern meine Sounkarte bekommen. Eine Xonar D1! 
Es ist schon ein Unterschied bemerkbar. Aber der sogenannte !WOOOOW! effekt blieb (leider) aus. Nun stellt sich die Frage was sollte man einstellen?!?

Habe als ausgangquelle Kopfhörer gewählt, und da dann dieses Dolby Headset aktiviert. Weiters im EQ auf Bass gestellt, das es bissi mehr rumpst. 

In BF3 habe ich nun diese Option im Audio Menü deaktiviert, klingt dann noch ne spur besser! 

Welche einstellungen kann / sollte ich noch treffen?

Sigi!

PS: In Ears bräuchte ich imemr noch!


----------



## Madz (3. November 2011)

> Es ist schon ein Unterschied bemerkbar. Aber der sogenannte !WOOOOW!  effekt blieb (leider) aus. Nun stellt sich die Frage was sollte man  einstellen?!?


Das ist auch kein Wunder. Es lohnt sich einfach nicht einen quasi 50€ Kopfhörer mit einer 50€ Soundkarte zu kombinieren. Der Klang kommt vom Kopfhörer/Headset und nicht von der Karte.


----------



## Sigi (3. November 2011)

Hallo!

Also ja, ich weiß, aba ich kann das sennheiser nimma zurück geben, vielleicht kann ichs ja mal verkaufen oder wenn nen neues ansteht mach ich mich gleich mal schlau. Wegen dem Modus bei der SK: Soll ich einfach Dolby Headphone wählen und gut isses?


----------



## Madz (3. November 2011)

Wann hast du das Sennheiser gekauft?


----------



## Sigi (3. November 2011)

uff 4 wochen


----------



## Madz (3. November 2011)

Bei welchem Shop? Bei Amazon kannst du innerhalb von 30 Tagen wiederufen.


----------



## Sigi (3. November 2011)

moment mal ich guck gleich mal


----------



## Sigi (3. November 2011)

also theoretisch wäre es möglich, 3 Tage noch. Was würdest dann für etwa 150 empfehlen? 

Ich finds halt doof wenn man sich ein mikro irgendwo ranklipsen muss, und ein standmikro is auch umständlich?


----------



## Madz (3. November 2011)

Für 150€ gibt es einiges, was sehr viel besser ist. Schau mal in die Liste rein:

[Übersicht] Empfehlenswerte HiFi-Kopfhörer in 6 Preisklassen unterteilt - Grobe Kaufempfehlung - Forum de Luxx


Und hier auch ein sehr interessanter Thread zum Thema "Hifi Kopfhörer zum Headset basteln"

Kopfhörer -> Headset Mod - ComputerBase Forum

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...-mod-diverse-moeglichkeiten-unterschiede.html


----------



## Yakuza (4. November 2011)

Spiele auch gerade mit dem Gedanken mir ein neues Headset zu kaufen und muss sagen dieser Thread bringt mich glaub ich zum Basteln. 

Nachdem ich mir die links von dir angschaut habe, tendiere ich zum Mod mit einem guten Kopfhöhrer, für den ich auch bereit bin, bis zu 150€ zu bezahlen. Sollte zudem ein offener sein.

Da ich gelesen habe, man solle auf jeden Fall die KH anprobieren, frage ich mich jetzt, wo ich in Bonn oder Köln einen geeigneten Laden finde.
Kennt jemand einen?

Eine entsprechende Soundkarte brauche ich auch noch. Lohnt es sich auf die Creative Soundcore-3D Karten zu warten (kommen Ende November) oder was wird empfohlen?

Was sagt ihr zu dem Reloop RHM-10 Adapter Micro? Sinnvoll?


----------



## Madz (4. November 2011)

> Köln einen geeigneten Laden finde.


In Kölb gibt es mit Musicstore.de einen DER Läden, Glück für dich. Laut Aussage eines Bekannten sollte man dort aber auf keinen Fall Samstags oder Freitags Nachmittags hingehen, weil der Laden dann viel zu voll und laut ist. Am besten Vormittags oder früher Nachmittag.




> Eine entsprechende Soundkarte brauche ich auch noch. Lohnt es sich auf  die Creative Soundcore-3D Karten zu warten (kommen Ende November) oder  was wird empfohlen?


Für einen hochwertigen Kopfhörer ist die beste, bezahltbare Multimedia/Consumerkarte eine Asus Xonar Essence STX.


----------



## Yakuza (5. November 2011)

Der bd 990 pro scheint ganz gut zu sein. Den werde ich mir mal näher anschauen.


----------



## Madz (5. November 2011)

Nicht anschauen, sondern im Direktvergleich an*hören!*


----------



## Yakuza (7. November 2011)

Gut. Und auf die neuen Soundkarten warten lohnt nicht? Du meinst die Asus holen?


----------



## Madz (7. November 2011)

Nein, für so einen Kopfhörer würde ich zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt einzig die Essence STX oder einen externen KHV/DAC nehmen.


----------



## Yakuza (8. November 2011)

Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der STX und der ST? Ausser beim Anschluss?

*EDIT:* ok habs gefunden...


----------



## Yakuza (10. November 2011)

Wo liegen bei den beiden die Unterschiede?

Produktvergleich beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793), beyerdynamic DT 990 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.807) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. November 2011)

Yakuza schrieb:


> Und wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen der STX und der ST? Ausser beim Anschluss?
> 
> *EDIT:* ok habs gefunden...


 
Die eine klingt leicht besser 



Yakuza schrieb:


> Wo liegt bei den beiden der Unterschied?
> 
> Produktvergleich  beyerdynamic DT 880 Edition, 250 Ohm (481.793), beyerdynamic DT 990  Edition, 250 Ohm (481.807) | Geizhals.at Deutschland+


 
In der Bauart: halboffen vs. offen
Das verändert das Klangbild doch sehr stark. Hier ist es wirklich Geschmackssache


----------



## Yakuza (10. November 2011)

BloodySuicide schrieb:


> Die eine klingt leicht besser
> 
> In der Bauart: halboffen vs. offen
> Das verändert das Klangbild doch sehr stark. Hier ist es wirklich Geschmackssache



die ST klingt besser oder?

gut, dann werd ich die Kopfhöhrer im Laden testen


----------



## Madz (10. November 2011)

Ja, sie soll minimal besser klingen. Trotzdem würde ich sie aufgrund des PCI Anschluss nicht einmal in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## Yakuza (10. November 2011)

Hab ich mir auch so gedacht.
Was ist aber mit meinen 5.1 Boxen? Den onBoard sound muss ich doch abschalten? Wenn ich mal iwas auf Lautsprecher stellen will geht das dann ja nicht mehr oder? Habe auch net Adapter zu cinch mein ich, dann könnt ich es an der Karte anschließen!?


----------



## Madz (10. November 2011)

Unter Windows 7 kann man zwischen Onboard und einer dedizierten Karte wechseln. Die Suchfunktion weiss darüber sicher genaueres.


----------



## Yakuza (10. November 2011)

coole Sache, danke.


----------



## BloodySuicide (10. November 2011)

Ich seh in PCI jetzt noch nicht so den Nachteil. PCI wirds noch ne ganze Weile geben. Bis PCI ausstirbt, gibts auch Soundkarten mit nem echtem PCI-E Chip.


----------



## Madz (10. November 2011)

Es ist ein riesen Nachteil, weil es mittlerweile einige Boards gibt, auf denen kein PCI mehr verbaut wird. faktisch stirb PCI immer schneller.

Außerdem hält eine Soundkarte potentiell so lange, bis der Anschlussstandard ausstirbt.


----------



## Yakuza (28. November 2011)

Wird bei mir eh die PCI werden, da ich auf meinem Board (siehe Signatur) keinen PCIe frei habe bzw. alle von der Grafikkarte überdeckt werden und ich so auf einen unten liegenden PCI Slot zurückgreifen muss.

Fahre am Samstag Morgen direkt um halb zehn zum Musicstore nach Köln. Werde mir dann da einen Kopfhörer kaufen. Welchen kann ich noch nicht sagen. Das werde ich nach ausgibiegen Probehören und Beratung entscheiden.

Die Empfehlung der Soundkarte ist immer noch die selbe, richtig?


----------



## Madz (28. November 2011)

Richtig.


----------



## Yakuza (29. November 2011)

ASUS Xonar Essence ST, PCI (90-YAA0E0-0UAN00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

bestellt


----------



## Madz (29. November 2011)

Wieso die St? Aufgrund der Nutzungsdauer meiner Meinung ein Fehlkauf.


----------



## Yakuza (3. Dezember 2011)

Yakuza schrieb:


> Wird bei mir eh die PCI werden, da ich auf meinem Board (siehe Signatur) keinen PCIe frei habe bzw. alle von der Grafikkarte überdeckt werden und ich so auf einen unten liegenden PCI Slot zurückgreifen muss.


Darum die PCI. läuft perfekt 

War gerade im Musicstore.

Habe mir lange diverse Kopfhörer angehört. Am meisten haben mich der Beyerdynamic DT990 Pro und der Audio-Technica ATH-M50 überzeugt. Vom Ton und auch vom Tragekomfort war der DT990 aber doch dann besser. Habe mich also für ihn entschieden und musste dann leider an der Kasse erfahren, dass er ausverkauft ist und kurzfristig nicht lieferbar.

Bestelle jetzt bei Thomann.


----------



## Madz (3. Dezember 2011)

Schade für dich, aber auch gut, weil du bei Thomann ein Jahr mehr Garantie bekommst.


----------



## Yakuza (3. Dezember 2011)

Die haben heute Mittag schon versendet 

Danke schon mal für deine Hilfe!!


----------

